# Backpack Checklist?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I seen the hunting expo was going to have a basic needs seminar of what to carry in your pack but I was not able to make it. What are your essentials you carry in your bag on a typical day hunt.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

I am one of those that take too much with me all the time and will not likely have something when I really need it. But I always have these items in my pack.

spare knife, extra lighter, iodine tablets, candy and granola bars, para cord, rope, various plastic bags, compass, motorola radio, batteries, matches, two mini mag lights, rubber bands, spare key to my truck, head lamp, small folding saw, game bags, whistle, camera, water bottle and a poncho.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

What are the iodine tablets for? and para cord? Rubber bands? Sorry, never really packed much I've never had a bag but going to buy one before the hunts this year.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I like para cord as it can serve many purposes (go watch Man vs. Wild with Bear Grylls, he show you a bunch of them). I use it for building a temporary shelter in a bad snow/rain storm to tying my tag on the elk or deer.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Iodine tablets are old school water purification. The bottle of tablets that I have is small and light weight and would help kill the nasty stuff in the water before I drink it (thus the need for a water bottle as well). I guess I could buy a filtering straw or pump and use that instead, but so far I have never used them. Iodine does make the water taste bad, but it will hydrate you.

Para cord is light, strong and compact and like JuddCT mentioned it can be used for many uses. Same as the rubber bands and zip ties (i forgot to put them on). They are small and could be used for pack repairs, sealing a plastic bag, holding a corner of a bag to a stick for a shelter etc. I just like having a few things to let my inner MacGyver out if ever needed.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

-iodine tablets
-empty plastic water bottle
-full hydration bladder
-2 knives
-cigarette lighter
-diaphragm calls
-candy/granola bars
-peanut butter sandwich(es)
-zip ties
-para cord
-frogg toggs
-game bags
-head lamp
-gps
-camera
-toilet paper
-range finder
-extra batteries
-binos


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i carry the following
Firstaid kit ( made my own half of stores ones i find junk and low quality)
spare fixed blade knife
water purification tablets
metal water bottle
freeze dried soup ( never know if i may need it )
para cord
fire starter ( made by lightmyfire its awsome )
flashlight and spare batterys
small bottle of ibuprofen
a axe (heavy but comes in handy build shelters, cut fire wood )
toilet paper in a ziplock bag
a few grocery sacks
rain poncho 
spare ammo 
Candy/protien bars
Binos
needle and thread (come in i have had to fix clothes in the woods before and stitch myself on a few occasions)
Map and compass ( i am yet to get a GPS)
insect repellent
if i am going longer to camp i will have my tent and bivy bag aswell and other supplies but i hike in and out on the same day mostly though in the past i have had to make a unplaned camp before and was glad to have what i took. weight isnt to much of a issue to me as i would rather be prepared than not weather can change things pretty quick along with a injury i carry more than most as i hunt alone not in a group so i like to be prepared


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info... greatly appreciated.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Did anyone say 2nd knife?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

The stuff listed by others.

A couple of things that I did not see that I carry is a a needle and un-waxed dental floss, a small bottle of hand sanitizer, and asprin.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

9 posts and nobody has mentioned wet wipes. And AFdude you need to carry something that tells you which deer to shoot :x


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

hockey said:


> 9 posts and nobody has mentioned wet wipes.


Agreed, a must have!


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i have never thought of wet wipes but i do have alchol wipes in my first aid kit lol
i forgot to mention i have a small fishing kit in my pack ( line hooks and some shot ) i never know if i may need it and can be used for alot of things


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Huntoholic said:


> The stuff listed by others.
> 
> A couple of things that I did not see that I carry is a a needle and un-waxed dental floss.


What for :?:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

gooseblaster said:


> Huntoholic said:
> 
> 
> > The stuff listed by others.
> ...


Can be used for many things. First of all it is easy to carry. I buy the un-waxed in those little plastic container. A couple of needles fit real nice into it. Dental floss is a lot stronger then normal thread. It is also mutli-stranded, so it can pulled apart and used for fine work or heavy duty. Can be used to sew up a rip in your back pack, pants, shirt, button, broken bracket on a fly rod, broken buckel, the dog, and of coarse yourself. The reason that you use the un-waxed is just in case you or the dog need sewing.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Huntoholic said:


> gooseblaster said:
> 
> 
> > Huntoholic said:
> ...


Gotcha


----------

